# Lucky little field mouse....



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

As I got home this morning about 9am a saw my cat playing with something. When i looked there was a little field mouse in my cats grasp, as I looked closer I could see the mouse breathing. Once i noticed this i took it straight off my cat and took it inside.

When inside i placed the field mouse into a cardbord box with some holes in and placed some hamster bedding in the bottom. I closed the box and left it in a quiet place for a few hours.

I then checked on it and it looked the same and i thought it was going to die, but a while later i heard a scrabbling noise coming from the box and when i looked the field mouse was trying to escape so I released it in the bushes near my garden and it ran off happily.

I know this may sound silly, but i wanted to share my triumph! My cats are always killing birds and mice in my garden and most of the time im too late, but this time i was able to save a potential victim, so I'm pleased!

​


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww field mice are sweet, we get a lot here and my dogs love unfortunately as snacks  Well done you for saving the little mite


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

me and my sister managed to save a field mouse from the jaws of our parents moggie Nemo! we then managed to set him free in the fields the next morning... Nemo was not impressed!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

They are so sweet, well done for sanving the little critter


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

my friends cat always brings them in.
Her mum saw her sat on the steps and realised she had something in her mouth, she then goes "what you got there tigger?" out pops a mouse and runs about the stairs and her mum screams ^____^ ahhh how i wish I was staying that night


----------

